
VS Code extensions I can't code without - maymeow
https://dev.to/godcrampy/10-vs-code-extensions-i-can-t-code-without-3ann
======
lioeters
Beautify -
[https://marketplace.visualstudio.com/items?itemName=HookyQR....](https://marketplace.visualstudio.com/items?itemName=HookyQR.beautify)

Better Comments - [https://marketplace.visualstudio.com/items?itemName=aaron-
bo...](https://marketplace.visualstudio.com/items?itemName=aaron-bond.better-
comments)

Bookmarks -
[https://marketplace.visualstudio.com/items?itemName=alefragn...](https://marketplace.visualstudio.com/items?itemName=alefragnani.Bookmarks)

Bracket pair colorizer 2 -
[https://marketplace.visualstudio.com/items?itemName=Coenraad...](https://marketplace.visualstudio.com/items?itemName=CoenraadS.bracket-
pair-colorizer-2)

Format context menu -
[https://marketplace.visualstudio.com/items?itemName=lacroixd...](https://marketplace.visualstudio.com/items?itemName=lacroixdavid1.vscode-
format-context-menu)

Git Graph -
[https://marketplace.visualstudio.com/items?itemName=mhutchie...](https://marketplace.visualstudio.com/items?itemName=mhutchie.git-
graph)

Git Lens -
[https://marketplace.visualstudio.com/items?itemName=eamodio....](https://marketplace.visualstudio.com/items?itemName=eamodio.gitlens)

Indent rainbow -
[https://marketplace.visualstudio.com/items?itemName=oderwat....](https://marketplace.visualstudio.com/items?itemName=oderwat.indent-
rainbow)

Path intellisense -
[https://marketplace.visualstudio.com/items?itemName=christia...](https://marketplace.visualstudio.com/items?itemName=christian-
kohler.path-intellisense)

Total lines -
[https://marketplace.visualstudio.com/items?itemName=praveenc...](https://marketplace.visualstudio.com/items?itemName=praveencrony.total-
lines)

